# can't find owner of IF-2095-PAOF-09



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

I tried calling the Perth Amboy club secretary, but he hasn't been able to identify/locate the owner. Also tried some online databases. Bird was found weak & dehydrated today. I brought him home and he's eating & drinking but seems to have a bad case of paratyphoid. Very runny green droppings with some green on feathers. 

I'm not sure what's best - try to keep him at home in a box tomorrow, or release him in the morning, since he's not too far from home? 

He has a second band, looks temporary, like a red rubber band, numbered 5025. 

Just wondering what's best! Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

the green slimy poo is from starvation so good food and water should help with that but I wouldnt release the bird for at least a while so it can build it self up again ..really not sure why the club cant find the owner when its from his own club  the second band is for racing .


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ewing said:


> I tried calling the Perth Amboy club secretary, but he hasn't been able to identify/locate the owner. Also tried some online databases. Bird was found weak & dehydrated today. I brought him home and he's eating & drinking but seems to have a bad case of paratyphoid. Very runny green droppings with some green on feathers.
> 
> I'm not sure what's best - try to keep him at home in a box tomorrow, or release him in the morning, since he's not too far from home?
> 
> ...


Please do not release the bird. He will just die, to be blunt. The person at the club CAN find the owner....they just don't want to be bothered. That's MY opinion. 
I'm in a bit of a hurry now, but will be back on tomorrow. Just keep the bird until then and feed and water it until something else can be figured out. 
How far is "not too far"?


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

Ah, that's a relief about the green poo! Then if it's less stressful and better in the long run for him to be in a warm, but strange place tomorrow, then I'll keep him here. Not finding the owner could have just been a miscommunication; maybe I'll hear something tomorrow. I have some shelled black oil sunflower that I broke into small pieces - thought that would be a better high-calorie food than cracked corn or other seeds. 

He was quite the pigeon ambassador to my coworkers. They were convinced he must be some sort of exotic bird, that he was too beautiful to be a pigeon. 

I really appreciate your reply - I don't have a lot of experience with birds, and I don't want my good intentions to go horribly wrong!


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I'm near Philadelphia, and I'm assuming the owner is somewhere in the northern New Jersey area, so maybe 50 miles or so? But that's just a guess.

I'm actually relieved that the consensus is that I should keep him here tomorrow. I know sometimes what's best for an animal can be counterintuitive, especially if human intervention is just more stressful than it's worth. I'm sure it helps that he's accustomed to people, unlike a wild bird. I was absolutely *thrilled* to see him eating. I figured that had to be a good sign for both his physical and mental health!

And again, your replies are very much appreciated!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

ewing said:


> Ah, that's a relief about the green poo! Then if it's less stressful and better in the long run for him to be in a warm, but strange place tomorrow, then I'll keep him here. Not finding the owner could have just been a miscommunication; maybe I'll hear something tomorrow. I have some shelled black oil sunflower that I broke into small pieces - thought that would be a better high-calorie food than cracked corn or other seeds.
> 
> He was quite the pigeon ambassador to my coworkers. They were convinced he must be some sort of exotic bird, that he was too beautiful to be a pigeon.
> 
> I really appreciate your reply - I don't have a lot of experience with birds, and I don't want my good intentions to go horribly wrong!


 yes warmth and good food for now would be great for this bird and the less stress the better ... its true many people dont even look at pigeons enuf to see how beautiful and regal they really are  its great that he found someone like you to take him on and take him in ,especially in his time of need you pretty much saved his life,keep up the great work


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree Lakota Loft


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

POAF is a futurity band sold to different clubs,besides the Perth Amboy club, and individual people in different states,besides N.J., for out of state breeders,therefore tracking the owner may take some time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> POAF is a futurity band sold to different clubs,besides the Perth Amboy club, and individual people in different states,besides N.J., for out of state breeders,therefore tracking the owner may take some time.


if this band is labled with the perth amboy racing club initials why would it be issued to anyone other then anyone from the perth amboy club ??


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Well the club sends x amount of bands to different clubs in the area,also out of state breeders band a couple,say,of young birds and have a loft in the area settle them,train them,and enter them in the race.They usually split the winnings if the bird does come into the money.Therefore the owner/trainer of the bird may take awhile to track down.This bird was probably released in the race on Sunday the 25th from Cadiz,Ohio. So he is close to home i'm sure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Well the club sends x amount of bands to different clubs in the area,also out of state breeders band a couple,say,of young birds and have a loft in the area settle them,train them,and enter them in the race.They usually split the winnings if the bird does come into the money.Therefore the owner/trainer of the bird may take awhile to track down.This bird was probably released in the race on Sunday the 25th from Cadiz,Ohio. So he is close to home i'm sure.


hey Mr Kurps thanks for that info  love to learn new things and am always curious too lol so where are you from and do you race ,I assume you do ?its always nice to have new people aboard so welcome to the forum and again thanks for any info you can share


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Lokota Loft It would be Great if members did "whatever" to get their location in the upper right hand corner across from their name. That is if they are not running from the law.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Well TY Lokota Loft for the friendly welcome. I'm in Pa and haven't raced in awhile,unfortunately,and any info is a good thing to share.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

sky tx said:


> Yes Lokota Loft It would be Great if members did "whatever" to get their location in the upper right hand corner across from their name. That is if they are not running from the law.


just so you know Im from NJ and well lets just say the law doesnt really like me lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Well TY Lokota Loft for the friendly welcome. I'm in Pa and haven't raced in awhile,unfortunately,and any info is a good thing to share.


 your very welcome ,the more the merrier here I say and that is the truth about the info part, it sure helps alot for those of us willing to listen so jump right in and share what you can ,we all love our birds here and I see you know your stuff and have alot to share


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Well thats none of my business Lokota Loft ,this is a pigeon forum,not America's Most Wanted, lol. Good luck Ewing and please keep us informed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Well thats none of my business Lokota Loft ,this is a pigeon forum,not America's Most Wanted, lol. Good luck Ewing and please keep us informed.


lol Im not wanted thou


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, as of this morning he's much perkier, although still with the green watery poo. I'm pretty happy with the setup I've got him in - large box with a screen on top and lots of horizontal space for him to move around in. Might not be his favorite place to spend the day, but I think he'll be alright!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

M Kurps said:


> POAF is a futurity band sold to different clubs,besides the Perth Amboy club, and individual people in different states,besides N.J., for out of state breeders,therefore tracking the owner may take some time.


I dare say that if this bird won the race or any money, it would take just seconds to figure out who the owner is. 
When a club secretary says they can't find the owner of a bird either they aren't doing their job or don't want to be bothered.
I AM the club race secretary and I can tell you within a minute or so who bought every single band that's been sold in the past 7 years.


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

I got an email from the club secretary - he gave the owner my number yesterday, but I haven't heard from him. The club secretary said if I still have the bird tomorrow, he can arrange to pick him up.

I wrote him back and said that if the owner doesn't really want the bird back, I don't want to put him to the trouble of retrieving him just to have him euthanized.

What do you think the odds are that the owner (1) really wants him back and (2) won't just euthanize the little guy. I don't know all the circumstances, so I'm not going to be judgemental about euthanizing... but hey, if that's the likely end result here, then I'll gladly find an alternative.

So I'm wondering both what the odds are that he'll be euthanized and what the legalities are. If I haven't personally heard from the owner by tomorrow, can I just look for another home for the bird, rather than turning him over to the club secretary? I apprecate that the guy is offering to take him off my hands, but I don't mind keeping him a while if that's what it'll take.

As always - THANKS!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ewing said:


> I got an email from the club secretary - he gave the owner my number yesterday, but I haven't heard from him. The club secretary said if I still have the bird tomorrow, he can arrange to pick him up.
> 
> I wrote him back and said that if the owner doesn't really want the bird back, I don't want to put him to the trouble of retrieving him just to have him euthanized.
> 
> ...


The bird only has one owner. If THAT person doesn't contact you in some way to inquire about the bird, then you can do what you want with the bird. Keep it, find it a home or whatever. 
If the owner REALLY wants the bird back, you will hear from them. 
You do not have to let the club secretary or any other member have the bird if you aren't comfortable with doing so.
PS: You do need to give the owner a fair amount of time to contact you. I would say that in all likelyhood, they are shipping a race tonight or tomorrow and that the owner most likely is around checking emails and such, so a day or two at the most should be sufficient. IMO


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, it looks like I've got myself a bird! Turns out the owner lost him over a month ago and doesn't really have any interest in getting him back.

Ultimately I'd like to find a "foster" home for him. Someone in Jersey or Pennsylvania who'd be able to take him in. Is that a reasonable possibility? Should I start a new thread for that? 

In the meantime, his droppings are a pretty shocking shade of bright green. He's eating well - when should I expect the color to improve?

Looks like I'm going to be spending a lot of time researching pigeons this weekend!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for the update. You can post in our adoption forum to find a home for him, meanwhile we can work on his health.

You can put some human grade probiotics in his food to help with restoring good gut bacteria, that may or may not help. If you have any organic apple cider vinegar around, you can put a drop of that in his water, as that can also help with his gut.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ewing said:


> Well, it looks like I've got myself a bird! Turns out the owner lost him over a month ago and doesn't really have any interest in getting him back.
> 
> Ultimately I'd like to find a "foster" home for him. Someone in Jersey or Pennsylvania who'd be able to take him in. Is that a reasonable possibility? Should I start a new thread for that?
> 
> ...


Post in the adoption section with a picture if you can. You said he was found weak and dehydrated. If he was caught easily and gave little or no resistance to being captured, I would expect that he was on his last leg so to speak.
It might take a couple of days for his system to get going again and then you should see some improvement in the droppings, assuming nothing else is going on with him. 
There's things these guys carry in thier system all the time and when they get stressed it becomes a problem.
I would just watch him for another 24 hours and see what happens. The ACV won't hurt nor will the probiotics, but if he's healthy otherwise, some days of good food, clean water and rest will do him a world of good.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> lol Im not wanted thou


are you sure?


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

*progress*

OK, got the organic apple cider vinegar in the water, and got an adoption post up. Still working on the other foods & probiotics, and will get a photo to attach to the adoption post. Making progress. 

And the bird is making very encouraging progress, too. Yes, when I first found him, I scooped him right up - he didn't so much as wiggle a wing. Now he's alert, perky, and has a voracious appetite. He made one attempt to fly, but couldn't stay aloft. I don't see any signs of injury or feather damage - I'm pretty sure it's just weakness.

I'm interested in wildlife rehab, and would like to get certified someday... so I have a bunch of books and journals around the house that hopefully will come in handy. But I doubt I'll find anything more helpful than what I'm getting here on the forum!


----------



## dvtlegend (Oct 20, 2007)

Was the birds owner in Jersey? I myself have gotten birds from a flyer in jersey and the birds are paof banded birds as well. All of them to be exact. You don't know the name of the owner would you. I'm curious to see who it be longs to. IF you do know can you PM me. thanks


----------



## keystonepaul (Sep 7, 2009)

Mindy is close around Philly and might be interested in the bird. Keystonepaul


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> are you sure?


lets just say I fought the law and the law won lol


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

ewing said:


> OK, got the organic apple cider vinegar in the water, and got an adoption post up. Still working on the other foods & probiotics, and will get a photo to attach to the adoption post. Making progress.
> 
> And the bird is making very encouraging progress, too. Yes, when I first found him, I scooped him right up - he didn't so much as wiggle a wing. Now he's alert, perky, and has a voracious appetite. He made one attempt to fly, but couldn't stay aloft. I don't see any signs of injury or feather damage - I'm pretty sure it's just weakness.
> 
> I'm interested in wildlife rehab, and would like to get certified someday... so I have a bunch of books and journals around the house that hopefully will come in handy. But I doubt I'll find anything more helpful than what I'm getting here on the forum!


 glad things are turning out good for this little lost soul  happy endings are the bestest arent they ..keep up the good work


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> lets just say I fought the law and the law won lol


Once caught, no longer wanted. law wins. I resemble that remark. LOL

I'm very glad one of God's creatures was lost and alone, in need of help and care, and it found you. 

You are blessed,
Tony


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

*good stuff*

I gotta say, this forum has been as entertaining as it has been informative. 

He's looking better by the hour; the poo seems to be improving, too. Although I did find a discussion of poo-quality that indicated there's as much art as science in evaluating droppings. 

I talked to my local wildlife rehab shelter. Racing pigeons are sort of a wildlife gray-area, but they do take them in sometimes. Their policy is to get them healthy, clip the bands, then release them.

If he's released, even weeks from now, won't this little guy just go right back to the owner who doesn't want him? Where he'd be excluded from the loft and not fed? 

For what it's worth, the bird has apparently been missing for about a month... does it ever happen that some of these birds aren't good at or interested in returning home? Seems like in his case, going home is not the best option!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ewing said:


> I gotta say, this forum has been as entertaining as it has been informative.
> 
> He's looking better by the hour; the poo seems to be improving, too. Although I did find a discussion of poo-quality that indicated there's as much art as science in evaluating droppings.
> 
> ...


clip the band and release him! no no no....these birds are domestic birds and need to be placed in a home, the band has the date he was hatched so one would know his age, he could one day find his "home" and yes you do not know what would become of the bird, esp without a band, sounds like by releasing him without a band they are making him a feral pigeon which is a hard life. some young birds get lost he should not be turned lose just because of that. he needs a home where someone would care for him.


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> clip the band and release him! no no no....these birds are domestic birds and need to be placed in a home, the band has the date he was hatched so one would know his age, he could one day find his "home" and yes you do not know what would become of the bird, esp without a band, sounds like by releasing him without a band they are making him a feral pigeon which is a hard life. some young birds get lost he should not be turned lose just because of that. he needs a home where someone would care for him.


That makes sense to me! But figured I would ask, just to see what all the viable options are.


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

If you care about the bird, DO NOT i repeat DO NOT cut off the band. Only if the birds leg is swollen and the band is cutting off circulation should the band be cut. If you visit the if lost and found bird section it states that birds with no bands are wild birds. Pigeons raised in captivity are raised on grain,or pellets even,they do not know how to fend for themselves.Or should I say most because rarely some do. As to your question about not releasing him,you are right he (or she) will eventually return home. This bird was trained.I will not go into detail anymore on that (I have my own opinion on this bird). Keep him/her or give it for adoption or let it go (with BAND) once the bird recovers, this is your choice.


----------



## ewing (Oct 29, 2009)

*good news!*

I've found a home for him! I've seen pictures of their loft and wow - that is some swanky bird-housing they've built. 

I can't say enough how much I've enjoyed and appreciated everyone's input. My good intentions wouldn't have gotten me very far without your quick replies and support. 

I wish all of you and your birds all the best. 

Wendy


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Wishing you all the best also Wendy. I bet from now on you will be watching our fine feathered friends from time to time.
Take care and job well done.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

M Kurps said:


> Wishing you all the best also Wendy. I bet from now on you will be watching our fine feathered friends from time to time.
> Take care and job well done.


we wouldnt mind seeing a picture of you and your lil friend saying good bye either, we love pictures here  and again I say great job, you were a humungus help for this wayword soul ,thanks for everything you've done


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

That is good news. You did tell them that he CANNOT fly outside of a pen because he would fly back to his old home right? 

Great job on saving him and doing the right thing and asking allot of questions. min


----------

